
Carbon Relay Raises $63M to Automate Kubernetes App Deployment - jplatt
https://venturebeat.com/2020/02/11/carbon-relay-raises-63-million-to-automate-kubernetes-app-deployment
======
nikolay
Read more about our platform here: [https://www.carbonrelay.com/red-sky-
ops/](https://www.carbonrelay.com/red-sky-ops/)

~~~
igetspam
I wanted to but with my network spam/ad/tracking filters, JavaScript disabled
and uBlock, your site doesn't render. Food for thought.

